

Networking advices from legendary Silicon Valley networker, Heidi Roizen - giangbiscan
http://asable.com/2010/03/networking-advices-from-heidi-roizen/

======
ableal
_90% of my interactions are on email (and I will say that is the same for
almost all highly efficient people I know)_

There is something fundamentally important there. I'd say the asynchronous and
load-carrying aspects are vital, but there is some ugliness we've not been
able to get rid of in 30+ years. Not for lack of trying, but there is
something still missing ...

Aside: my first thought on looking at the article was "The next PG book is
going to be titled 'Hawkers and Schmoozers'". No malice intended (honest
hawking and schmoozing is also necessary work). I had read about H. Roizen
before - a regular presence in magazines in the T/Maker days. Seems a
genuinely nice person.

~~~
giangbiscan
Antonio, are you referring to the lack of the real human contact? I think the
bonds in human relationship should be there, then emails and other things help
with efficiency. She talked about this on building relationship by
giving/helping others first.

~~~
ableal
Sorry, I was unclear. I was thinking not of the particular situation, but of
the advantages that made email become such a vital, central piece of many
people's workflow (especially near the top). And that in spite of obvious
deficiencies. I wasn't even thinking of the human interaction bandwidth
reduction (even worse than phone), just how sometimes email fits so poorly
with the rest of the workflow.

By 'trying', I meant Lotus Notes, MS Exchange, GMail, etc. I think we're not
done there yet ;-). If someone can come up with a not-email that has its
advantages ...

~~~
ableal
Tim Bray has some good observations, but no answer ...
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/03/28/Compartmen...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/03/28/Compartmentalization)

